# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena-Gewichtstoename?

## Sanne

Hallo mirena-gebruiksters,
Ook ik wi binnenkort mirena proberen maar ben erg bang  :Frown:  weer aan te komen. Ben juist het afgelopen jaar 10 kilo kwijtgeraakt met veel moeite!
Zijn er (negatieve) ervaringen met het radicaal aankomen na het plaatsen van mirena? Hoeveel kilo's kom je dan bij?

----------


## Sanne

[quote=Sanne]Hallo mirena-gebruiksters,
Ook ik wi binnenkort mirena proberen maar ben erg bang  :Frown:  weer aan te komen. Ben juist het afgelopen jaar 10 kilo kwijtgeraakt met veel moeite en wil natuurlijk niet weer aankomen! Zijn er (negatieve) ervaringen met het radicaal aankomen na het plaatsen van mirena? Hoeveel kilo's kom je dan bij? Of valt het wel mee met het aankomen?

----------


## pilvraagjes

Hoeveel je aankomt van anticonceptie met die bijwerking hangt helemaal af van je persoon. 10 kilo zal het niet zijn... maar sommigen komen niet aan, anderen 5 kilo...

----------


## Stacey

hoi Sanne,

Ik heb drie jaar mirena gehad en ben niet daardoor aangekomen maar gewoon door teveel eten haha.. Volgens mij hoef je je nie tdruk te maken..

----------


## Ania

Hoi,
Ik heb Mirena sinds 7mnd en extra 12 kg :-((((

----------


## alice43

ik ben dus wel idd 10kg aangekomen en volgende week gaat ie er ook weer mooi uit...

----------


## daphmar

Ik heb het mirenaspiraal nu ongeveer 8 jaar en ben in de loop van die tijd toch wel een 12 kg bijgekomen..... nu heb ik gehoord dat het mirenaspiraal je een een soort van "nep"menopauze zou brengen en dat je daardoor zo bijkomt. Heeft iemand al van de "nep"menopauze gehoord ? ik vraag me soms toch af of het wel goed is dat je niet meer menstueert, tenslotte is dat toch ook een soort zuivering van je lichaam. Vraag het elk jaar ik bij de gyneacoloog op controle ga aan hem, maar hij beweert dat het niet menustrueren echt geen kwaad kan.. wat denken jullie hiervan ?

----------


## savrie

hey hallo,
ik heb zelfs al gelezen dat dit eigenlijk geen waar is,dat je dit moet zien als een zuivering!ik weet het niet hoor!
ja mijn dokter zegt dat ook,dat dit niet erg is
en eerlijk gezegd,ik ben blij dat ik ervan af ben!
had al van mijn 12 de mijn maandstonden,heel erge vloed,erge buikpijn,waardoor ik eerst niet naar school kon de eerste dagen en dan met verouderen niet gaan werken!
ik was altijd heel ziek gedurende 8 dagen,en drie weken later had ik het weeral al zitten!pff
dus voor mij is dit een openbaring zonder die maandstonden!
en ja ik ben ook bijgekomen...das weer wat minder natuurlijk he!!

----------


## daphmar

tja dat is de reden dat ik dat mirena spiraaltje er ook niet wil laten uithalen, ik vind het langs een kant zalig dat ik niet meer menstrueer, maar die gewichtstoename vind ik dat wel bijzonder erg. Vraag me allen af of ik de kilos die ik bijgekomen ben door mirena er vanzelf ga afkrijgen door het weg te laten halen... vrees er een beetje voor... 

ben jij vele bijgekomen Savrie ? en op hoeveel tijd ? als dit geen te onbeleefde vraag is

----------


## savrie

ja das moeilijk te zeggen,er spelen veel factoren mee!
ten eerste, 7 jaar geleden ben ik fel vermagerd door mijn scheiding!
ik meet een 1m73 en woog dan 54 kg
ik heb dan iemand leren kennen,en van het "goe "leven kwamen de kilo's er terug bij!
na een jaar of 2/3 woog ik al 68 ongeveer en heb dan een spiraal laten steken,dan naar de 75 ongeveer,en ban nu een jaar gestopt met roken en nu weeg ik 80-81kg
dus véél te véél haha

----------


## Noogie

Ik heb het spiraaltje nu 4 maanden en ben nu ineens in twee weken 2 kilo aangekomen. Ik woog 61 en nu 63. Ik heb de eerste spijkerbroek al in de kast kunnen stoppen die ik dus niet meer aan kan... Ik vind het heel erg om aan te komen, aangezien ik nooit dikker dan 65 kilo ben geweest (afgezien van mijn zwangerschappen dan). Dus als het de spuigaten uitloopt, ben ik er klaar mee. Dan maar weer vloeien en aan de staaltabletten!!

----------


## T.T

Ik heb sinds febr. 2007 en laat hem er maandag weer uithalen.
ik heb gewichtstoename en niet door het eten.
ook heb ik altijd pijlijke borsten.

----------


## apolonia39

Ik ben blij dat ik deze verhalen hoor over aankomen van kilo's. Ik heb 2 jaar geleden de mirena spiraal laten plaatsen, en ik heb het gevoel dat ik alleen maar dikker wordt, ruim 5 kilo's, al mijn kleren gaat te strak zitten, met name rond de buik en borsten. Ik sport me eigen rot en ik eet niet meer dan voorheen. Ik snapte er werkelijk niks van. Ik werd achterdochtig op de spiraal. En als ik nu hier dit allemaal lees, ben ik nu wel zeker dat het door deze mirena spiraal komt. Dus hij gaat er mooi weer uit.

----------


## Chrarley

Ik heb sinds november de mirena, had em al een keer eerder gehad en dat beviel goed maar nu kom ik echt alleen maar aan, mijn buik is opgezet en de kilo's vliegen eraan, tijd om weer op de pil over te stappen

----------


## mieken

ik heb sinds oktober 2006 het mirena-spiraal en ben toch een 5-tal kilo bijgekomen die ik er niet meer afkrijg, zelfs niet met een dieet, ik heb ook vele bijwerkingen en denk om mijn mirena er terug te laten uithalen want ik voel er me niet 100% bij (vermoeidheid, spierpijnen, gewrichtspijnen,....) dus afspraak nemen om dat rotding eruit te halen. Dit eldt natuurlijk niet voor iedereen, velen zijn er tevreden over.

----------


## lize

Ik heb hem nu 2,5 maand en ik ben nu bijna 3 kg aangekomen.
Ben altijd aan de dunne kant geweest dus ik vind het niet zo erg maar als ik lees dat sommige wel 10 -12 kg zijn aangekomen dat is me wel iets te veel
Verder ben ik erg tevreden alleen de eerste 8 wkn spotting en daarna bleef mijn ongesteldheid weg. ook heb ik veel minder last van stemmingswisselingen.

----------


## greet leenklnecht

> ik heb sinds oktober 2006 het mirena-spiraal en ben toch een 5-tal kilo bijgekomen die ik er niet meer afkrijg, zelfs niet met een dieet, ik heb ook vele bijwerkingen en denk om mijn mirena er terug te laten uithalen want ik voel er me niet 100% bij (vermoeidheid, spierpijnen, gewrichtspijnen,....) dus afspraak nemen om dat rotding eruit te halen. Dit eldt natuurlijk niet voor iedereen, velen zijn er tevreden over.


Ik had nooit last van gewichtstoename ondanks dat het al mijn tweede spiraal is.
Wat me wel verontrust dat ik met de jaren meer en meer gewrichtspijn en heb en me afvraag of mijn spiraal er iets heeft mee te maken.

----------


## antje111111

nou, ik ben niks aangekomen hoor. denk dat het soms ook maar gewoon als excuus gebruikt wordt. je komt niet aan van de hormonen, maar van meer eten of minder bewegen./ ik geloof best dat je misschien meer trek krijgt, maar dat is een questie van zelfbeheersing dan...

----------


## Sportlady

Hallo Mirena gebruikers,

Volgens de arts brengt Mirena slechts een tijdelijke gewichtstoename met zich mee. Dit zou na een maand of twee weer weg zijn. Niets is minder waar....ondanks dat ik zelf altijd zeer slank van postuur ben geweest...me nooit zorgen heb hoeven maken over wat of hoeveel ik eet zijn er bij mij de kilo's aangevlogen. 
Nu 7 maanden na de plaatsing ben ik 5,5 kilo zwaarder en blijft mijn gewichtstoename voortduren. Ook heb ik vaak na het eten zo'n volle precies zwangere buik precies terwijl ik vroegen altijd een platte buik had!!! Kortom mijn besluit staat vast! Mirena gaat eruit!!!!

----------


## martina 1

Ook ik ben na het plaatsen van de Mirena heel erg aangekomen.
En de arts maar zeggen dat het met de leeftijd te maken heeft. Ja Ja.
Ik snapte er al niks van, tot dat ik het verband ging leggen.
En dan ga je zoeken en kom je hier terecht met allemaal vrouwen die dus het zelfde hebben. Wat ben ik blij te lezen dat ik dus echt de enige niet ben, maar hij gaat er dus wel weer uit. Of ik dan weer afval weet ik niet maar het is het proberen waard.
Ik was ook al gesteriliseerd, maar omdat ik zo vreselijk bleef bloeden, drie weken in de maand, hebben ze een mirena aangeraden. Nou het bloeden werd minder maar met de maand het gewicht meer. En dat terwijl ik juist eerder te weinig eet dan te veel, de hele dag in beweging ben en kilometers loop met mijn drie honden.
Dank jullie wel lieve vrouwen op deze site, ik ben dus echt niet gek.

Martina

----------


## Sportlady

Lieve dames, een dag na mijn laatste post heb ik mirena eruit laten halen. Mijn gewicht is al mooi verminderd zonder er iets voor te doen zelfs! Het voel weer goed en ook emotioneel sta ik weer sterk in mijn schoenen. Het leek wel ofdat heel mijn lichaam uit balans was door die mirena. Het gaat me goed en ja die ongesteldheid...die neem ik er wel bij.  :Smile:  Alles beter dan een vervroegde menopauze!!!!

----------


## christel1

Volgens de bijsluiter kan het wel gewichtstoename geven hoor maar dat zal bij iedereen wel verschillend zijn. (meer dan 1/100 maar minder dan 1/10) De ene neemt al makkelijker gewicht aan dan de andere. Sommige vrouwen verdikken ook van een gewone pil en andere net niet. 
Een spiraal zou niets voor mij zijn, gewoon het gedacht al dat er iets in mijn baarmoeder zit dat er niet hoort, nee dat zie ik echt niet zitten.

----------

